# 2015 Rogue moonroof equipped 2nd row map light change. Need help



## Ltmayhem (Jan 30, 2020)

2015 Rogue SL awd, has power moonroof. Rear passenger overhead (map?) Lights are out. How to change bulbs not obvious to me, so I did a Google search on how-to. Only came back with instructions on center mounted overhead. Mine has side mounted, because of moonroof. Used trim tool to get lens out (very difficult). Lense separated from housing. Housing has wiring in from front of car, and wiring out to rear, but is otherwise free floating. I changed the bulb, but apparently blew fuse doing it, and now can't get the lens to reattach to the housing. When I push it in, the housing just pushes away, and doesn't connect. 

If anyone can help, please speak up! Love my 350Z, but Really hating this Rogue!


----------

